# The Art Museum Base



## SassySueC (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello all fellow artists: I totally agree that we should have an artistic Base...how about every one who is interested post their drawing of a Tree. Yes, I said tree as in that green thingy that grows all over the place. Now two be very honest this is a valid psychological test but for the usage of this form let's have a little fun with this too. Warning this test does have a Jungian basis...hint (for crazy fun). Will explain later on some other post. I'm trying to say that this should not be something out of a 'shrinks office' but let your wild and crazy gifted wonderful nutty side go totaly ...the whole idea here is to share fun things in a posiotive manner.....right!:happy:


----------

